
Rust 1.43.1 - arunc
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2020/05/07/Rust.1.43.1.html
======
Communitivity
Including a nice update: OpenSSL updated to 1.1.1g.

Full list:

* Updated openssl-src to 1.1.1g for CVE-2020-1967.

* Fixed the stabilization of AVX-512 features.

* Fixed cargo package --list not working with unpublished dependencies.

~~~
colejohnson66
Is there a reason people still use OpenSSL? Aren’t there better forks?

~~~
CameronNemo
LibreSSL is the only fork. Only openbsd and Void Linux use it. Void is
considering abandoning it due to:

* software compatibility. Notably Qt does not support LibreSSL and Python hashlib disables a few important crypto algorithms with libressl. Other various packages require some patching, which distro maintainers are uncomfortable doing for unfamiliar and security critical code.

* performance. The portable version of libressl does not generate assembly used to accelerate important crypto algorithms on several CPU architectures such as ppc64el and aarch64.

* slowness to implement tls 1.3. Which is a funny one since tls 1.3 is what caused openssl's most recent vulnerability.

Other notable tls implementations include rustls, gnutls, bearssl, and
boringssl.

